# Help Please



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

I've had this watch for over a year now, a friend was throwing it out and said I could have it. It works great and keeps very accurate time, but as you can see it is missing the sub second hand.

Does anyone have any idea where I can get one? i've looked on ebay and it appears you can only by them in batches of around ten or twenty. I'm not a pocket watch colledtor and only need the one hand and would have no need for any more 










any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

williamsat said:


> Does anyone have any idea where I can get one?


A second hand shop h34r:

That wasn't much help was it


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Buy the ten, use one, keep one for spare, sell the "five" you have left back on the bay, but send the buyer the 8 with a note that you had another three in the spares box, so he can have them for free. You'll get a good FB rating and maybe half or more your money spent back. Done it with other things, works a treat! :yes:

*(Ignore Robert, he's from AYRSHIRE! )*

and Robert - _*GROAN!!*_


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

mel said:


> Buy the ten, use one, keep one for spare, sell the "five" you have left back on the bay, but send the buyer the 8 with a note that you had another three in the spares box, so he can have them for free. You'll get a good FB rating and maybe half or more your money spent back. Done it with other things, works a treat! :yes:
> 
> *(Ignore Robert, he's from AYRSHIRE! )*
> 
> and Robert - _*GROAN!!*_


Thanks Mel



Robert said:


> williamsat said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any idea where I can get one?
> ...


 :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Just search for an old watchmaker or a watch shop, that exists in the city for a long time, and ask there for one.

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Buying a batch of ten hands just to use one sounds like a horrible waste of money. I would go with Andreas's suggestion, and send the watch to a competent watchmaker.

I'm not a fan of especially chunky numbers, but that looks like a handsome watch. The bow looks a bit off-center, though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks like it's pinnion has broke to me.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Why? I do see the pinion for the second hand!

Andreas


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> Why? I do see the pinion for the second hand!
> 
> Andreas


Don't know much about watch repair, but if the pinion is the small round stem that the hand attaches to, then it is defineately still there.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

I've tried various sites and need some advice, some sellers are advertising pocket watch hands for different sized watcges 12, 16, 18 etc, I haven't a clue what size to go for, how do I measure the size, or are certain watches large, mid sized or small? Others advertise Waltham style or Hamilton or Elginstyle, I honestly thought that I would post the picture of the watch and it would be so easy to find a small second hand, I had no idea it would be this difficult.

Can anyone help


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A pocket watch's size is determined by the width of the watch-movement. What you need to do, is open the watch-case and get a ruler and measure the diameter of the watch-movement. This measurement (IN INCHES) will tell you what size watch you have.

There are charts online with lists and measurements. Once you find the diameter of your watch, go online and find one of these charts and match up your diameter with the appropriate watch-size.

That is the size of your watch.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Shangas said:


> A pocket watch's size is determined by the width of the watch-movement. What you need to do, is open the watch-case and get a ruler and measure the diameter of the watch-movement. This measurement (IN INCHES) will tell you what size watch you have.
> 
> There are charts online with lists and measurements. Once you find the diameter of your watch, go online and find one of these charts and match up your diameter with the appropriate watch-size.
> 
> That is the size of your watch.


Thanks for that, It's a 14


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Finally found a sub second hand on Ebay after lots of searching, really pleased. (sorry about the pic quality.)


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well done, although this second hand is a wee bit too short. But awesome!

Andreas


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Mikrolisk said:


> Well done, although this second hand is a wee bit too short. But awesome!
> 
> Andreas


Thanks Andreas, I was relieved to find this second hand there were so many diffirent types and also lots of bulk sellers, I didn't realise it was too short but never mind it will do for me :lol:


----------

